

Please review our startup - the easiest way to manage rental listings - kimura
http://www.realtywarp.com

======
chrisacky
I'm sure I will come back and post a most substantiated comment later after I
continue to go through your website, however, as an immediate feedback, I
still don't know exactly what it is that you provide.

My startup is a Holiday Rental platform, which aggregates rental listings, and
consolidates them from dozens of sites, pulls them in to a central platform
then churns them out to other agent sites... (I have no intention of hijacking
your thread I just wanted to provide background information that would show
that I am somewhat familiar with the market (albeit it not domestic rentals)).

Anyway, from looking at several pages now, I'm still struggling to know
exactly how you can help! You need to summarise things better. Try and
summarise your copy more, and also reduce all of the walls of text.

The first think I notice when I browse most of your pages is that you don't
have a unified call to action. You should be _screaming_ out to me, and trying
to funnel me down some predefined path that you want me to go down...

Also having "Products" and "Services" is a little redundant. Take me as an
example, I want to know what it is that you do immediately.. you should have a
single product which you can explain succinctly and then tell me about all of
the additional features that it has whcih will make my life even easier.

And "Services" sounds like you do tasks rather than provide a product.

As a tip, your comment in this thread provides greater insight into your
product than your website does.

~~~
kimura
Thank you for the review. We are definitely going to be making some
improvements based upon your review. What is the name of your website?

------
tylerwl
This looks like a great start. The first suggestion I would make is listing
the features down the page instead of across. I think that will make it
significantly easier for visitors to see what your platform has to offer.

Also, I would expand some of the sections. For example, under Listings
Distribution Network -

Landlords and Managers: List your properties for free

Agents and Brokers: Save time by quickly searching for quality properties that
match your desired criteria

------
kimura
We’re a small bootstrapped team based out of Boston, MA. Our platform allows
real estate agents and property management firms to manage and syndicate their
rental listings to various websites. Our platform can be considered as a more
user friendly version of postlets in addition to the ability to manage clients
and receive listings from various landlords.

Thank you for your anticipated feedback.

